# External monitor w. radeon/KMS: VGA works, HDMI doesn't

## VinzC

Hi all.

While radeon w. KMS might finally work on my Dell laptop, I happen to have an issue with the HDMI output. Dual head works with the VGA output but not with HDMI. While xrandr correctly detects whether an external monitor is plugged on HDMI or VGA and can tell what resolutions that monitor uses, the external monitor displays no image at all when connected through HDMI. It works with HDMI only if I disable KMS.

My video card is a Radeon HD 3650 (RV635). Loaded firmwares are:

```
radeon/RV635_pfp.bin

radeon/RV635_me.bin

radeon/R600_rlc.bin
```

Any idea about this particular issue?

----------

## chithanh

It would be a good idea to report this on freedektop bugzilla if no report already exists. Ensure that you are running kernel 2.6.34.

You could also try to compare 

```
xrandr --verbose
```

 output with KMS enabled/disabled, especially which CRTC is in use for which output.

----------

## VinzC

I'm running a zen-2.6.33* ATM. Will try the above version and report here first. Thanks for the hint  :Smile:  .

----------

